# St Kitts



## Helios (Dec 20, 2015)

What are your favorite things to do in St Kitts?  I am think about buying at the Marriott property.


----------



## Fairwinds (Dec 22, 2015)

Nothing ground breaking for me in this department, I like relaxing, pool, beach, and ocean. Not necessarily in that order. I like the beach at the resort but also enjoy offsite beaches.

We did enjoy our hike up the volcano, golf, and touring the island. Also enjoyed the beachside bars that are walking distance from resort. 

I know you only asked about activities but some of my other observations are:
The timeshare is fully integrated with the hotel pools, fitness center etc. And the units are physically located within the (no separation) hotel grounds. This means there is a short walk to bars, restaurants, coffee shop, spa etc. I also like the layout and spaciousness of the units and the staff is great. The beach is large and plenty of  palapas are available.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 22, 2015)

loved the beachside bars and local restaurants.

touring the island was great - I love the higher elevation area near the thinner strip of the island where you can see both the Atlantic and Caribbean waters at the same time.

the resort felt like a giant cruise ship - casino, restaurants and such all easily accessible.

wish I had hiked the volcano and visited Nevis.

the only downside to the resort is potential airfare issues with limited flights (and maybe that the pool didn't seem to filter the bugs very well when I was there...)


----------



## Carta (Dec 22, 2015)

Why "buy" on St Kitts?  There are soooooooo many locations throughout the caribbean; not to mention Mexico...I don't know ur age; but think about years down the road...

My wife and I have been traveling since 1981....We are warm weather-beach people...But love going to different destinations..
  Just trying to say: Don't get stuck on one island

As chalee94 said: AIRFARE


----------



## legalfee (Dec 23, 2015)

Not much to do. We liked Turtle Beach and the fort at Brimstone Hill. Also took the ferry to Nevis. Overall great people and beaches. Driving is a challenge with right hand steering wheels and the roads look like they've been bombed. We stayed at the Marriott and it's a great property.


----------



## Helios (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.  I decided against it.  It sounds like one or two visits would cover St Kitts.  No need to own there.  I own two weeks at the Westin St John and 2 weeks at Harborside Resort at Atlantis.  Plus I get Marriott to Marriott trade in preference, so that should ciover it.


----------



## Helios (Dec 27, 2015)

chalee94 said:


> loved the beachside bars and local restaurants.
> 
> touring the island was great - I love the higher elevation area near the thinner strip of the island where you can see both the Atlantic and Caribbean waters at the same time.
> 
> ...



Is the volcano an essay hike?


----------



## Fairwinds (Dec 29, 2015)

Mt. Liamuiga volcano hike is about 4.3 miles round trip with a climb of a little over 2000 ft. It took us over 4 hours round trip but we spent enough time at the summit for a picnic, photos and just sitting and enjoying the view. The trail is very steep in some areas and you may use hands and feet in one or two small sections. The trail is not as well maintained as national park trails in the US and has roots, rock trip hazards and steep areas can be slippery on the way down. An abundance of caution compels me to describe the trail in somewhat of a negative way but an active person in average physical condition should be fine. It will just be a matter of how long it will take. I'd recommend food and at least one liter of water per well hydrated person. its a great hike through tropical forest and is worth the trip even if you turn short of the top.

The attached photo was taken where the trail reaches the rim of the volcano and is of the far side of the crater rim.  As you can see the rim on the far side looks even higher than our trail took us.


----------



## Restrain (Jan 5, 2016)

We own in Vegas, can trade for virtually any resort in the Caribbean, so we have desirable weeks we can rent out if we don't use and not deal with some of the issues in island government.


----------

